# Gravel driveway grading contraptions



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Lets see or hear about some of the home made contraptions for grading a gravel driveway. I need to build something to do mine this year.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Seen more than 1 mobile home tongue drug behind whatever will pull it on drives around here.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/5525235936.html


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...=Header%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=implement


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

We had a box scraper for our lawn tractor. Worked pretty well, but was not adjustable. Rigged up a length of rope to raise and lower it.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been using my pull behind thatcher with the long tines. Works great. I usually give the driveway a fluff twice a year ,spring and fall. I have 21AA stone about 165 feet long.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

That's funny, I do the same with my thatcher.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Plain 'ol burnt out metal box spring frame off a bed...
A length of chain or stout rope to tow with, toss on a couple three cinder blocks or logs and good to go.
Lasts years and years.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

jimp said:


> Plain 'ol burnt out metal box spring frame off a bed...
> A length of chain or stout rope to tow with, toss on a couple three cinder blocks or logs and good to go.
> Lasts years and years.


That right there is about the handiest thing a guy can have around the 40. Dragging the drive, knocking down golden rod in my shooting lanes, dragging some seeds in, prepping seed beds, dragging dirt roads for tracks... Like duck tape behind a 4 wheeler or lawn tractor.


----------

